# Spooked, spazzing, mean: new behavior



## kneeexo (May 21, 2013)

So I've had my hedgehog for about 9 months now, and she's really good. She loves to sleep and cuddle with me and is usually good and friendly around people. Yesterday was Christmas Eve and we had a gathering at my house of about 8-10 people. I took Daisy out to see everyone, and she was fine with the first person. She cuddled up and went to sleep. Then I put her on my aunt, and for some reason she freaked out! She was scrambling around and running as fast as she could to escape. Ever since, she has been extremely skittish and grumpy. She is furious when I try to pet her. She keeps spinning and puffing and hissing really loud. When I get her out she is freaked out and won't sit still. I even try to put her under a blanket and leave her alone, but she's really paranoid and keeps jumping and puffing like someone's trying to attack her! I've tried to comfort her and soothe her any way I can and it's just not working. I have left her alone for a few hours at a time, trying to give her time to settle down, but I'm afraid this behavior will become permanent! Help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Did your aunt have any strong scents on her? Strong perfume or lotion, or the smell of any other animals on her?

Check her over completely - look for anything out of the ordinary, like quills sticking into her. That sudden of a behavior change is concerning and seems like it must be linked with something.


----------

